# Uber website is down, app down, driver app down.



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Weird. Their Twitter is saying that there are issues...


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I have been trying to log into driver app and pax app for 30 minutes now.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Odd that the same servers handling the passenger and driver apps would have anything to do with their website.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

There go the guarantees for a zillion drivers.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm back in...going to chill for a few minutes though..a few surges going.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I got in, tried to switch to xl now can't get in at all


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Appears to be NO cars available in all of southeastern Virginia.  Still can't log in here to driver app. May also be regional problems going on as well. Richmond, VA appears to be online.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

The other weird thing is last night it upgraded me to driver app v3.40. This morning it "upgraded" me to v3.39.1 I guess they rolled it back due to a bug.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I got back in, but my rider app keeps going in and out, saying sorry for the delay.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like driver app is working. I'm glad I didn't have a pax, what a mess.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Back up in OC


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Everyone should be up now.


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Have you tried getting to the dashboard though? I'm getting "you're not authorized" to see way bills, trip reports etc. Having gotten to know this company for more than a couple of weeks now, the "just trust us, we'll process all correctly, even if we no longer show you" won't cut it..


I'm having the same problem...so frustrating!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah.....got this message at 3:32 pm today. Wouldn't be surprised if there are Uber-Hackers behind this. I still have not gotten a straight answer from the CSR's on what happened Monday with the rates being increased to $1.60 per mile for UberX and then 3-4 hrs later...back DOWN to .90 per mile. (Chicago area) I've been on a mini strike since then until I get an honest answer/apology.....so I feel sorry for anyone who had a fare in the car when this happened. I wonder how much of a mess that will cause? 

(I still have not gotten an 'update' that it said would come 'ASAP'....so I"m assuming there are still outages now......2 hrs later? Can anyone verify?)


----------



## Allnight-AZ (Feb 17, 2015)

Just now preformed a trip and the rating reset to the ride before. No record of the last trip then accounting double dipped the ride before. Still having a problem and if it's not recording trips, it's a bigger issue.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Allnight-AZ said:


> Just now preformed a trip and the rating reset to the ride before. No record of the last trip then accounting double dipped the ride before. Still having a problem and if it's not recording trips, it's a bigger issue.


It did that with me while ago. Houston. The ride finally showed up 20 mins later. But right now I'm in town and no surges at all which is unusual.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if there are Uber-Hackers behind this.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried to log on earlier and the website kept saying "you're not authorized..." So I went to the local Uber office and the staff there couldn't help me either. He couldn't upload my new registration card. So he told me to do it from home tonight. So I did about 30 min ago (6:15 PM PST). The website is back ON now and I did upload my document.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I hope someone hacks the **** out of them and raises our rates!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I hope someone hacks the **** out of them and raises our rates!


They did already! But looks like someone caught it before it went live. CSR's have still not given anyone a legitimate answer on why our fares went up for 3-4 hrs on Monday. They all are just pretending it didn't happen.  But whoever did that might be behind todays global-wide system failure.


----------



## Dane (Mar 4, 2015)

Having issue with the Partner site also in the Philippines. Unable to login to the site.

Error message is:

You are not authorized to see this page. Please log out at partners(dot)uber(dot)comlogout and try again.


----------



## Bob Darrow (Jan 9, 2015)

AT&T had a brief (half hour or so) service disruption yesterday that took out a bunch of major businesses. I'm guessing Uber was part of the outage. The driver app, the passenger app and the website were all down. It was insane for a while in Miami during the outage. People seem to have forgotten how to <gasp> hail a cab LOL


----------



## Tbirdchick (Mar 5, 2015)

It appears the app is down again. Tried to get in this morning and I couldn't.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Happening here too


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

DHJ said:


> The other weird thing is last night it upgraded me to driver app v3.40. This morning it "upgraded" me to v3.39.1 I guess they rolled it back due to a bug.


Same here......but I haven't reverted back to the v3.39.1 yet thus haven't been back online since...... Is anyone able to log on with v3.40.1 without any problems right now?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Bob Darrow said:


> AT&T had a brief (half hour or so) service disruption yesterday that took out a bunch of major businesses. I'm guessing Uber was part of the outage. The driver app, the passenger app and the website were all down. It was insane for a while in Miami during the outage. People seem to have forgotten how to <gasp> hail a cab LOL


I had issues around 1PM PST. Could not get any service even though my phone showed great coverage. Tried the Rider app and was just black. Yesterday there was a point of crazy surge in OC and thought something wasn't right but it was at least in the evening and not middle of the day.


----------

